# 95 Pathfinder Engine Swap



## headart (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's a stupid question. It is even possible to put a SpecV Engine in a 95 Pathfinder? The SpecV enigne has more horses out of the box than my old V6!


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

Are you talking about the Sentra Spec-V? That's a 4 cyl. 
If you want the most power with the easiest (I say 'easiest', proportional to the amount of power you get) set up, then you could find a VG30ET from an 84-89 300ZX turbo. It is the same exact 3.0L V6, except it has a turbo, good for producing 205HP and equivalent torque. Plus, if Nissan didn't screw with the block bolt patterns, it should bolt right up to your frame and transmission. If you want more power, just add a boost controller and crank up the boost. Since they came from the factory turbo'ed, then they should be able to be tuned for more HP/TQ. I've pondered that swap a few times myself, but am not sure about the 'direct bolt in' aspect. Let me know if you do decide to do that.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

my93Pathfinder said:


> Are you talking about the Sentra Spec-V? That's a 4 cyl.
> If you want the most power with the easiest (I say 'easiest', proportional to the amount of power you get) set up, then you could find a VG30ET from an 84-89 300ZX turbo. It is the same exact 3.0L V6, except it has a turbo, good for producing 205HP and equivalent torque. Plus, if Nissan didn't screw with the block bolt patterns, it should bolt right up to your frame and transmission. If you want more power, just add a boost controller and crank up the boost. Since they came from the factory turbo'ed, then they should be able to be tuned for more HP/TQ. I've pondered that swap a few times myself, but am not sure about the 'direct bolt in' aspect. Let me know if you do decide to do that.


If you don't mind cutting a hole in the hood, so I've heard.


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

"If you don't mind cutting a hole in the hood, so I've heard. "
Animal...do tell. 
What would you need to cut a hole in the hood for? I mean, it's the same exact engine (with a different intake manifold/plenum though). Unless they have different block casting molds, all the transmission and engine mounts should be exactly the same. The hoodline of a Z31 is lower than a Pathfinder and the engine bay isn't any bigger than a Pathy. I've actually thought about doing this swap if I ever got the time and a little money. You could probably find one out of a wrecked Z31 turbo for just a few hundred dollars.
If you have any info about this, Animal, feel free to send it!


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

my93Pathfinder said:


> "If you don't mind cutting a hole in the hood, so I've heard. "
> Animal...do tell.
> What would you need to cut a hole in the hood for? I mean, it's the same exact engine (with a different intake manifold/plenum though). Unless they have different block casting molds, all the transmission and engine mounts should be exactly the same. The hoodline of a Z31 is lower than a Pathfinder and the engine bay isn't any bigger than a Pathy. I've actually thought about doing this swap if I ever got the time and a little money. You could probably find one out of a wrecked Z31 turbo for just a few hundred dollars.
> If you have any info about this, Animal, feel free to send it!


It was one of those things I ran across, filed it in the "do not do this" part of my brain, but do not immediately recall the source. There are too many other important things to remember competing for a limited resource.  
I will try to find the reference and post here. 


EDIT: all I did was a search on "turbo" in this forum and came up with this. There were other hits which may have more details as well as other sources. The engine mods in Project Pathfinder seem like a better investment, IMO.


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

I read the post and they were talkiing about a supercharger. If you installed a roots type supercharger (that fits between the heads) then I could definitely see having to cut a hole in the hood (like the old supercharged muscle cars and lead sleds). But if you used a compressor type supercharger, you may not have to cut a hole (depending on how crafty an engineer you are), as they mount almost like any of the other belt driven engine accessories (alt, A/C). 
But if the VG30ET can fit in the super cramped ass engine bay of a Z31 300ZX, then I can't see why it all wouldn't fit in the Pathy engine bay. 
Thanks for the info/link Animal.


----------



## headart (Nov 9, 2005)

*engine swap*

the original idea was to get the same (pathetic) horsepower with much better fuel economy, however...I like the turbo idea! 
Would it really bolt up to the tranny just like that? Minus the hood hole of course.


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

"Would it really bolt up to the tranny just like that? Minus the hood hole of course."

headart,
That's what I'm trying to find out. The engine is Nissan's 3.0L V6 (VG30). It came in a variety of their vehicles, including the early Quest, all 85-94 non SE Maxima's (the 89-94 SE Maximas and the N/A 90-96 300ZXs had the DOHC version) and our 90-95 Pathys (I believe the 87-89 V6 Pathys had a smaller displacement V6..not sure though). 
So unless Nissan changed the engine mount and transmission bolt patterns, it should bolt right up.* Now, whether or not you would have to cut the fender wells or transmission tunnel to accomodate the turbo and crossover pipe, the jury is still out on that one and I'm looking for a verdict. If you find out anything, I'm all ears. 

*much like a KA24E and DE from the 89-97 240SX would bolt right into their early/mid 90s pickups (as they had the KA24E, but with a different intake and FI system).


----------



## 50BMG (Nov 19, 2005)

Check out this web page. read where it says Versitility http://members.tripod.com/~grannys/2N6VG30.html if i read it right all VG 30 and VG 33 engines have the same mounting holes for the engine-trans-and accessorys. no matter what they were in.you would have to change the intake to the pathfinder. Good luck Guys


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

50,

That's exactly what I was looking for. That will put me (and anyone else who was pondering this) straight on the right track. If that site is right, I would almost be better off finding a VG33E and stuffing it in there. Then I wouldn't have to worry about Xover piping or turbos. Thanks a poop load!


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

my93Pathfinder said:


> 50,
> 
> That's exactly what I was looking for. That will put me (and anyone else who was pondering this) straight on the right track. If that site is right, I would almost be better off finding a VG33E and stuffing it in there. Then I wouldn't have to worry about Xover piping or turbos. Thanks a poop load!



Ebay has one at this link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/96-9...ewItemQQcategoryZ33615QQitemZ8027486199QQrdZ1


----------



## headart (Nov 9, 2005)

my93,
this is it!!!
I would still love the turbo though!
Looks like I've gotta new project. the wife will love this! LOL


----------

